# Did I do something wrong ??



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have posted on this site before and you know I am new to the pigeon world. I have got a lot of good info here,but I have always been a trailblazer so I thought I would try something new. I have been training my young birds to trap and they have done really well. They were born around the first of Jan 2011.They have learned to fly pretty well in their loft,but I haven't let them out to fly because coopers hawks are lurking. I knew they were strong flyers by just watching them. And besides they are all from famous pedigree birds. Anyway,the other day,I decided I would try and see how their homing instincts were. I took them out about 10 miles from town and opened their box. I figured they would just explode from the box like I have seen many in videos do. But instead they sat on the ground and by the look on their faces,you would have thought they were constipated. Then finally one of them with an exceptional pedigree started flapping his wings real fast. Boy,I was getting excited for I knew he was fixing to go up like a bottle rocket. However after stiring up a little dust,he looked constipated also. I drove on home and waited for them to come blasting home.. I'm still waiting !!! What happened ???



Ok,Ok,before you come looking for me to hang,I'm just kidding. The little guys and gals,are all save in their loft:


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you put them so the landing board and get them to trap? have they been able to fly around the loft? Has for first release been with in sight of the loft? Where they hungry? Do thet know that the only place they get to eat in at home in the loft? I don't know what do you think went worig?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Have you put them so the landing board and get them to trap? have they been able to fly around the loft? Has for first release been with in sight of the loft? Where they hungry? Do thet know that the only place they get to eat in at home in the loft? I don't know what do you think went worig?


Did you read his last line?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you should change your handle to The Joker. lomao
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't laugh to hard, there will be times that they won't come home, then we will see if you think its funny.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Did you read all of the post? He didn't send the birds he was only kidding.
Dave


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That felt like an Odd post  But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I understand that, but what im trying to say is it will be a reality for him sometime. If it hasn't been yet.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay I'm a bit confused also....If you never let your bids out of the loft prior to tossing them 10 miles and they made it home then your birds have superior homing instincts whether it took them a long time or not. Normally you want to loft fly then wait for them to range before you take them on the road. If you say they come from good pedigreed stock then that has proven to be true in your case because most birds would be lost in that fashion. Hope you do well with them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't get it..................................................


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I don't get it..................................................


Don't even try. Just a joke. This guy must be very bored.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Why post a lie?
Was any part of that true?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Wasted post.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Why post a lie?
> Was any part of that true?


I thought the part about not "Exploding from the basket" and just sitting around looking "constipated" was true.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I thought the part about not "Exploding from the basket" and just sitting around looking "constipated" was true.


Was that him or the birds??? I mean he is full of it.

LOL Tony


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol.....


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow,ya'll are unbelievable.. Try to spread a little humor in this sad,cruel, sick world,and what happens? People get mad.. You know what,I'll be praying for the ones this post seemed to offend. I really think you need it.

For the ones that didn't understand this post, I never flew the little pigeons in the first place !!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

preacher boy said:


> Wow,ya'll are unbelievable.. Try to spread a little humor in this sad,cruel, sick world,and what happens? People get mad.. You know what,I'll be praying for the ones this post seemed to offend. I really think you need it.
> 
> For the ones that didn't understand this post, I never flew the little pigeons in the first place !!!


Maybe if it had been funny then more people would have "gotten" it. It just wasn't funny. But thanks for the prayers. Prayers are always good, and everyone can use them.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

preacher boy said:


> Wow,ya'll are unbelievable.. Try to spread a little humor in this sad,cruel, sick world,and what happens? People get mad.. You know what,I'll be praying for the ones this post seemed to offend. I really think you need it.
> 
> For the ones that didn't understand this post, I never flew the little pigeons in the first place !!!


Hey man I wasent offended just didnt get it, but it is tuesday and already my mind feels like mush so maybe it was me


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't quite your day job LOL


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Maybe if it had been funny then more people would have "gotten" it. It just wasn't funny. But thanks for the prayers. Prayers are always good, and everyone can use them.


Jay3 are you talking about not funny to the 10 that replied 0r the 166 people that didn't reply ?


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

To the average person that is a pigeon racing enthusiast, the thought of what you joked about doing would be irresponible at best. These peole care about the racing pigeon and wouldn't abuse them in this fashion. Your statements insult most fanciers. You must not know what racing pigeons is all about. When ignorant about a subject get educated first before you ask such a question of the entusiast.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

preacher boy said:


> Jay3 are you talking about not funny to the 10 that replied 0r the 166 people that didn't reply ?


I didn't think it was funny either......half way thru the paragraph I was ready to hang you for stupidity (and I have a great sense of humor!)
But I'll take some prayers this way...thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Coming in and making people think that you lost your birds, and they were out there lost somewhere, and then to find out that you were just posting for the attention, just isn't funny to most people who care about pigeons. You may very well need help with something one day, and people will just think that your playing around, and just ignore you. Like the boy who cried "wolf!".


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

preacher boy said:


> Wow,ya'll are unbelievable.. Try to spread a little humor in this sad,cruel, sick world,and what happens? People get mad.. You know what,I'll be praying for the ones this post seemed to offend. I really think you need it.
> 
> For the ones that didn't understand this post, I never flew the little pigeons in the first place !!!


Relax, it was funny but, when you pull pranks then expect some of the same. So did you deal with the constipation or are you still full of it. 

Tony


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

As I re-read all of the posts,I saw some of you did have a sense of humor and others even when you saw the true story did not. Thats a shame. You know we can take life too seriously. Life is really short,enjoy it even if it was a goofy joke to you. Now,I want to address some of you. To the ones that really got desturbed over this and seemed to think I was cruel and didn't love my little birds,I do.. But I might add I don't love them more than I do people.Jesus said love your neighbor as yourself,not your pets. I have two dogs,pigeons,3 gerbils,and two trained hawks. I love and enjoy all of them but I don't place them or their feelings above my family friends and loved ones. I think we get too serious about Gods little creatures and no serious enough about hurting and needy people. Ok enough on that part. I forgot to tell you I also have a little old mare horse and shes really getting old. I love her also. You may not believe this,but she can talk. The other night I was cleaning her stall and I had already given her her hay and ration of oats,but she still looked hungry and was lookin at me with those sad eyes. I asked her if she wanted some more oats and she raised up her tail and said, Aphfew..!!

OOp" I've really done it now


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

preacher boy said:


> As I re-read all of the posts,I saw some of you did have a sense of humor and others even when you saw the true story did not. Thats a shame. You know we can take life too seriously. Life is really short,enjoy it even if it was a goofy joke to you. Now,I want to address some of you. To the ones that really got desturbed over this and seemed to think I was cruel and didn't love my little birds,I do.. But I might add I don't love them more than I do people.Jesus said love your neighbor as yourself,not your pets. I have two dogs,pigeons,3 gerbils,and two trained hawks. I love and enjoy all of them but I don't place them or their feelings above my family friends and loved ones. I think we get too serious about Gods little creatures and no serious enough about hurting and needy people. Ok enough on that part. I forgot to tell you I also have a little old mare horse and shes really getting old. I love her also. You may not believe this,but she can talk. The other night I was cleaning her stall and I had already given her her hay and ration of oats,but she still looked hungry and was lookin at me with those sad eyes. I asked her if she wanted some more oats and she raised up her tail and said, Aphfew..!!
> 
> OOp" I've really done it now


Ok now see that got a chuckle out of me. Aphfew


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

What type of hawks do you have


----------



## kcmodena (Feb 17, 2011)

Preacher - you are one sick dude! 
ROTFLMAO 
you almost had me ... until I read your last line.

yes - I almost joined in on the butt chewing! 

Good one!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

preacher boy said:


> I forgot to tell you I also have a little old mare horse and shes really getting old. I love her also. You may not believe this,but she can talk. The other night I was cleaning her stall and I had already given her her hay and ration of oats,but she still looked hungry and was lookin at me with those sad eyes. I asked her if she wanted some more oats and she raised up her tail and said, Aphfew..!!
> 
> OOp" I've really done it now


Hahaha!!! My Dad told me that same joke when I was a little kid. Thanks for bringing back a memory of him. 

Dawn


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

g-pigeon said:


> What type of hawks do you have


I have harris hawks..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

He probably has the pigeons to feed the hawks. You know like people raise mice to feed there snakes.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> He probably has the pigeons to feed the hawks. You know like people raise mice to feed there snakes.


Be Nice!!! Some people like the joke some people don't. Let us not assume anything from it. The thought of lost birds due a stupid mistake brought back sad memories for me. But I still understood it was a joke.

My son had a snake for a few years and once a month I would buy a rat for the snake. The drive home was never a good one and I swear the rat would beg me to let it go. That was the one reason I was glad he got his license and even happier when he sold the snake when he went to college.

Tony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> He probably has the pigeons to feed the hawks. You know like people raise mice to feed there snakes.


Ya know..............you could be right.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You got to feed 2 hawks something, right, Most pigeon fanciers hate hawks, Why would you have both, Think about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

okay preacher boy, what *do* you feed your hawks?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know a guy who breeds hawks and falcons. And also races pigeons. He orders frozen quail to feed his hawks. He said with the stuff we put in in our pigeons he'd never feed his hawks a pigeon out of a loft there's just too much meds going into the birds in most lofts.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

preacher boy said:


> As I re-read all of the posts,I saw some of you did have a sense of humor and others even when you saw the true story did not. Thats a shame. You know we can take life too seriously. Life is really short,enjoy it even if it was a goofy joke to you. Now,I want to address some of you. To the ones that really got desturbed over this and seemed to think I was cruel and didn't love my little birds,I do.. But I might add I don't love them more than I do people.Jesus said love your neighbor as yourself,not your pets. I have two dogs,pigeons,3 gerbils,and two trained hawks. I love and enjoy all of them but I don't place them or their feelings above my family friends and loved ones. I think we get too serious about Gods little creatures and no serious enough about hurting and needy people. Ok enough on that part. I forgot to tell you I also have a little old mare horse and shes really getting old. I love her also. You may not believe this,but she can talk. The other night I was cleaning her stall and I had already given her her hay and ration of oats,but she still looked hungry and was lookin at me with those sad eyes. I asked her if she wanted some more oats and she raised up her tail and said, Aphfew..!!
> 
> OOp" I've really done it now


You've got it down right preacher boy. I love my birds but would never place them equal to a person. Your jokes got a smile out of me.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

West said:


> You've got it down right preacher boy. * I love my birds but would never place them equal to a person.* Your jokes got a smile out of me.


In most cases, I place 'The Big Guy's' smaller creatures above humans.
I'm going out on a limb here (probably with the hawks!) and make my first age comment  ............You must be young.
With the experiences I've had with people in MY life, the only thing that keeps me going is my sense of humor, my birds (and pets), and my grandson. AND the nice people here at PT 
Jokes are good! But like BigT said, if it triggers a bad experience....it's not so funny for some


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> okay preacher boy, what *do* you feed your hawks?


OK,ya'll thought you had me didn't you? well I sure don't feed my pigeons to my hawks. I told you I love all my animals. My hawks are vegetarians ...carrots, potatoes, especially spinach for their strength. I did have one of my hawks out flying the other day and it did catch a grasshopper..OMG..!!!


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

If preacher boy feeds his hawks pigeons that's his business. You people that like to assume and judge what other people do with their property need to mind your own business. Im a dog Birddog trainer and it's a straight up FACT the Pigeon People give and sell their culls and sometimes old birds to Birddog trainers and hawk guys. If you don't like it that's your problem.

What do the guys that only race only YBs do with their old birds ???
What do most guys do with their birds to old to breed ???
What do guys do with unhealthy birds or birds they classify as culls ???

MSFreebird if you place any animal above a human, then you have issue and need to seek mental help, because your sick in the mind. By the way I'm a member of PETA, because I believe in People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

preacher boy is joking hawks cannot live on a vegetarian diet.
i think there is nothing wrong with keeping hawks and pigeons. hawks can be fed frozen quail mice or rats as well as chickens.
i do not keep hawks but they are definitely beautifull birds as long as they do not mess with my birds.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

He also lives in Hereford, TX, which I know most of you are not big on geography or much else really (aside from bashing people and making assumptions). Hereford is prime farm and ranch land, lots of rabbits, rodents, pheasant and wild quail. Talk to a certified falconer before you make assumptions, if not you just make yourself look stupid. Especially all those giving advice on how to race and care for race birds that have never entered a race. Try to compete and then you can give advice to those already competing.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LowellsGunDogs said:


> If preacher boy feeds his hawks pigeons that's his business. You people that like to assume and judge what other people do with their property need to mind your own business. Im a dog Birddog trainer and it's a straight up FACT the Pigeon People give and sell their culls and sometimes old birds to Birddog trainers and hawk guys. If you don't like it that's your problem.
> 
> What do the guys that only race only YBs do with their old birds ???
> What do most guys do with their birds to old to breed ???
> ...


Geez...Hope you don't fall off that high horse 
Anyone has the right to dislike anything they want to, and YOU have no right to tell them any different. It's people like you (attitude), that made me _choose_ NOT to socialize. So you can take your psychological evaluation of me and put it where the sun don't shine 

**And, Sorry Moderators, I don't appreciate this persons comments about the lifestyle I choose!.......and he's here criticizing people about doing just that.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> In most cases, I place 'The Big Guy's' smaller creatures above humans.
> I'm going out on a limb here (probably with the hawks!) and make my first age comment  ............You must be young.
> With the experiences I've had with people in MY life, the only thing that keeps me going is my sense of humor, my birds (and pets), and my grandson. AND the nice people here at PT
> Jokes are good! But like BigT said, if it triggers a bad experience....it's not so funny for some


I'm 24 years young, I don't necessarily see how that applies to anything. I could sit here and talk about why I dislike people because of near death experiences during my two vacations overseas, but I won't. I still generally like people and would not put my birds needs over theirs. Maybe it's a Jesus thing like preacherboy said. I believe we were placed on this earth in dominion _over_ animals and we should be good caretakers of them, but not best friends or equals.

Sometimes it's good to look back on the stressful times like the first time settling your birds and have a laugh. I know I plan on it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

West said:


> I'm 24 years young, I don't necessarily see how that applies to anything. I could sit here and talk about why I dislike people because of near death experiences during my two vacations overseas, but I won't. I still generally like people and would not put my birds needs over theirs. Maybe it's a Jesus thing like preacherboy said. I believe we were placed on this earth in dominion _over_ animals and we should be good caretakers of them, but not best friends or equals.
> 
> Sometimes it's good to look back on the stressful times like the first time settling your birds and have a laugh. I know I plan on it.


 I said "MY" experiences. Nobody else's. I don't judge other people and 'why' they think or do things. We all have our own reasons. And the old saying "Until you've walked in someone else's shoes"....do not judge!
I 'generally' (like you said) like people also.....and the rest, I just tolerate- because I have to to get along in this world.
I'm assuming your 'overseas vacations' were military? I suffered at the hands of my brother's 'overseas vacations' experiences. He's no longer here (RIP)...because of his 'overseas vacations'......but I don't love him any less, and miss him terribly.
I choose to isolate myself.....I am much happier.....and nobody has the right to judge me as long as I'm not hurting anyone else.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Such strong reactions. Nobody was judging anybody. We just asked a question. And by the way, caring about animals is not the same thing as putting them above people. I don't know why every time some one cares about an animal, or objects to cruelty toward them, someone always has to jump in and accuse them of putting the animal above people. 

And as far as Waynette saying that she likes animals better than people, well, the more you know people, the easier it is to make that statement. Look at the way you all start shooting at each other. For the most part, animals are a lot nicer than people. And some treat them like they are not living breathing creatures. Nothing wrong in someone caring about Gods other creatures. The problem is in someone who does not care about them. That is the one with the problem.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Wow! Such strong reactions. Nobody was judging anybody. We just asked a question. And by the way, caring about animals is not the same thing as putting them above people. I don't know why every time some one cares about an animal, or objects to cruelty toward them, someone always has to jump in and accuse them of putting the animal above people.
> 
> And as far as Waynette saying that she likes animals better than people, well, the more you know people, the easier it is to make that statement. Look at the way you all start shooting at each other. For the most part, animals are a lot nicer than people. And some treat them like they are not living breathing creatures. Nothing wrong in someone caring about Gods other creatures. The problem is in someone who does not care about them. That is the one with the problem.


Very well said...

Dawn


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

preacher boy said:


> I have posted on this site before and you know I am new to the pigeon world. I have got a lot of good info here,but I have always been a trailblazer so I thought I would try something new. I have been training my young birds to trap and they have done really well. They were born around the first of Jan 2011.They have learned to fly pretty well in their loft,but I haven't let them out to fly because coopers hawks are lurking. I knew they were strong flyers by just watching them. And besides they are all from famous pedigree birds. Anyway,the other day,I decided I would try and see how their homing instincts were. I took them out about 10 miles from town and opened their box. I figured they would just explode from the box like I have seen many in videos do. But instead they sat on the ground and by the look on their faces,you would have thought they were constipated. Then finally one of them with an exceptional pedigree started flapping his wings real fast. Boy,I was getting excited for I knew he was fixing to go up like a bottle rocket. However after stiring up a little dust,he looked constipated also. I drove on home and waited for them to come blasting home.. I'm still waiting !!! What happened ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,Ok,before you come looking for me to hang,I'm just kidding. The little guys and gals,are all save in their loft:


I am happy for you. I don't understand why people are thinking that this was an attempt at jokes. First time toss the birds are usually hesitant to come out and fly. If they return back, then you are relieved and happy.

And your pets are your own business.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am enjoying this thread


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> He also lives in Hereford, TX, *which I know most of you are not big on geography or much else really (aside from bashing people and making assumptions)*. Hereford is prime farm and ranch land, lots of rabbits, rodents, pheasant and wild quail. Talk to a certified falconer *before you make assumptions, if not you just make yourself look stupid*. *Especially all those giving advice on how to race and care for race birds that have never entered a race. Try to compete and then you can give advice to those already competing.*


You mean like the statements your making here?...And YOUR a teacher?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon fliers are like old married couples. Its a love hate relationship. And you wonder why the guys in the club don't get along.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> You mean like the statements your making here?...And YOUR a teacher?


Yes I am...so either most of you did know this information, and you also know that hawks are used as hunters by falconers, and still tried to insinuate that he was feeding his own pet pigeons to his hawks, or you didn't know the information and made misinformed statements...which one was it?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Yes I am...so either most of you did know this information, and you also know that hawks are used as hunters by falconers, and still tried to insinuate that he was feeding his own pet pigeons to his hawks,* or you didn't know the information and made misinformed statements...which one was it?*


I don't know......Because I didn't ask or insinuate anything. 
And that's my point. You generalize your insults to include everybody.
All of us here have different personalities, interest's, lifestyles and backgrounds. And in MY OPINION, nobody has the right to judge or insult a person because of those differences. And that seems to be what's happening here lately.
What started out to be a 'joke', has people insulting other people because the 'joke' wasn't funny to everybody


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I am happy for you. *I don't understand why people are thinking that this was an attempt at jokes.* First time toss the birds are usually hesitant to come out and fly. If they return back, then you are relieved and happy.
> 
> And your pets are your own business.



Could be because he was joking, and even said that he was.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

This is sure one angry a$$ed forum .


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I think this topic has been going on for way too long and most of the discussion is pointless and it all started from a joke, that wasn't very funny to start with.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> I think this topic has been going on for way too long and most of the discussion is pointless and it all started from a joke, that wasn't very funny to start with.


Good point!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

PigeonVilla said:


> This is sure one angry a$$ed forum .


For Sure


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess i will end what i probably started with my statement, I have been waiting and not one person said that they feed hawks pigeons, but the truth is most everyone that fly there birds, myself included feeds hawks there birds, maybe not intentionally but when you release them you know there is a small chance that they may be taken by a hawk. Sorry Preacher Boy, I thought you would be the one to run with that statement, but it didnt happen that way. I know you didn't feed your hawks your birds. I guess I'm not a good with the jokes like you are. Sorry again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think most knew you were kidding.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I guess i will end what i probably started with my statement, I have been waiting and not one person said that they feed hawks pigeons, but the truth is most everyone that fly there birds, myself included feeds hawks there birds, maybe not intentionally but when you release them you know there is a small chance that they may be taken by a hawk. Sorry Preacher Boy, I thought you would be the one to run with that statement, but it didnt happen that way. I know you didn't feed your hawks your birds. I guess I'm not a good with the jokes like you are. Sorry again


 I was feeding a coopers hawk for a while this winter with raw chicken around my loft since he was so determined to be here all day every day, then one day when I went out to feed him and a redtail came down out of nowhere and grabbed him and flew off with him as a meal . I was standing there for a moment as I watched him fly out of sight and said to myself things that make you go hmmmm, was that a good day or a bad day ?


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

Just thought I would let you know,I love all you guys and gals. As I read your posts I realised each of you are unique. Most all of us go through life hopeing for that great break, for our ship to come in,for the train to arrive at the station. But for most of us it will never happen. But the hope of those things is what keeps us going. The bible says without that hope,(vision) the people perish. Each day,look up and rejoyce,there is beauty all around you. The bible also says this life goes by very quickly. It says it's like a vapor of smoke. Enjoy this journey even if your train,ship doesn't come in !! God Bless..


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

preacher boy said:


> Just thought I would let you know,I love all you guys and gals. As I read your posts I realised each of you are unique. Most all of us go through life hopeing for that great break, for our ship to come in,for the train to arrive at the station. But for most of us it will never happen. But the hope of those things is what keeps us going. The bible says without that hope,(vision) the people perish. Each day,look up and rejoyce,there is beauty all around you. The bible also says this life goes by very quickly. It says it's like a vapor of smoke. Enjoy this journey even if your train,ship doesn't come in !! God Bless..


I guess thats why they call you preacher boy,now I get it! lol


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

preacher boy said:


> Just thought I would let you know,I love all you guys and gals. As I read your posts I realised each of you are unique. Most all of us go through life hopeing for that great break, for our ship to come in,for the train to arrive at the station. But for most of us it will never happen. But the hope of those things is what keeps us going. The bible says without that hope,(vision) the people perish. Each day,look up and rejoyce,there is beauty all around you. The bible also says this life goes by very quickly. It says it's like a vapor of smoke. Enjoy this journey even if your train,ship doesn't come in !! God Bless..


I think you are a better preacher than a comedian. Don't quit your day job. LOL!

Now let us have some comedy. What if the train or ship came, but you got ran over. What now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I think you are a better preacher than a comedian. Don't quit your day job. LOL!
> 
> Now let us have some comedy.* What if the train or ship came, but you got ran over. What now?*






Sad thing is that has actually happened.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I think you are a better preacher than a comedian. Don't quit your day job. LOL!
> 
> Now let us have some comedy.* What if the train or ship came, but you got ran over. What now?*


Well hopefully you charged it on your credit card, and your family will get the travel insurance payoff


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I think you are a better preacher than a comedian. Don't quit your day job. LOL!
> 
> Now let us have some comedy. What if the train or ship came, but you got ran over. What now?





Msfreebird said:


> Well hopefully you charged it on your credit card, and your family will get the travel insurance payoff


Now you people are just being mean This thread is going nowhere and shoukd be closed!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Now you people are just being mean This thread is going nowhere and shoukd be closed!!


This is not being mean.........I think he was just trying to lighten up the atmosphere a bit.
But maybe your right seeing as none of us have 'acceptable' sense of humors........and no jokes allowed


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, man! Sometimes you have to laugh at some slap stick comedy.


----------

